# 1992 HOPRA Championships Tracks (diagrams)



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Photo of a flyer to use for layout ideas...

I built our group's track on an 8'x16' in a friend's 2-car garage, using the 1st
diagram... The *Super Stock* one... Built with Tyco track, we raced Rokar
Indy & Tomy*/*Tyco*/*LL NASCAR box stock classes and Hard-Body Poly-Mod
Tomy*/*Tyco classes... The power was from 4, Tyco X2 High Performance
power packs... We ran a jumper off the track owner's golf cart for the
Poly-Mods (when he remembered to charge them up :lol: )...

The group never had a formal name... I guess, *West Ashley HO Racing Group* will
suffice, posthumously... Doesn't really matter, I reckon... The group died-out
in '96...

*Hope these layouts help someone with ideas...*









.
John
.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

John
Now those are some very cool race tracks, 
would of been a blast to race on them. 

gt40


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

GT40 said:


> John
> Now those are some very cool race tracks,
> would of been a blast to race on them.
> 
> gt40


For sure, GT40...

I was really surprised by the number of 6"R corners that there were on the
Unlimited layout...
.


----------

